# Search Engine Ranking Check



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Wanted to pass this on http://www.mikes-marketing-tools.com/ranking-reports/


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

It just told me I was #1 for the keywords "paint contractor" :no:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Right on :thumbup:


----------

